# Is it too far for him??



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

i'm just wondering if it's too soon to start taking Brodi out on a few longer hikes than he's been on so far?? He is coming up 9.5 months old and i'm thinking of taking him on a 10km walk in the hills this weekend (lake district UK), the route im planning will have a bit of climbing up to the top of the fell and then down again with the remainder of the walk low level along the shore of the lake. I know he could go all day if i let him and he is turning into a pure athlete who can run and run and never seams tired, but just wanted some views on this as i don't want to take him too far too soon and risk any damage to him?? Appreciate any feedback. 

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I say go for it if the trails are safe.
We did 7-8 Km walks almost twice a week on leash when Sam was 6-7 months old (mostly flat land). Water and some food are all he needed. I was concerned about over walking him but 2 hours of rest after the walk and he was bouncing again


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

whereabouts in The Lakes are you going Brod? was thinking of taking Ruby up Langdale to Harrison Stickle this weekend, weather permitting, she's only 6 months old


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

i was thinking about going up to Lougrigg Fell/Rydal on Sunday obviously weather permitting as well as it's pretty awful at the moment. Have you been doing many big hikes with Ruby??


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I do take her for long walks but also let her rest up for a couple of days afterwards, she's not done much up in lakeland fells yet, mostly on flattish ground around Kendal area. I think Brodi will be fine around Loughrigg, no probs.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Yeah im sure he will be fine, i have done a few long walks around Grizedale Forest with him which is all flat on the fire roads and he's been ok so will see how he gets on in the fells, he's happy wherever he is off leash so he'll love it no doubt!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

When Lui was 10 months old (2 months ago) during whitetail season, i would hike with him for 3-4 hours up ridges, hills, valleys, etc. He was fine the entire time, and was ahead of me for most of the time, didn;t show any signs of fatigue, etc. 

I think Brodi will be fine, he will give you signs that he is tired, or uncomfortable which i doubt he wll be. 

enjoy!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

At that age walking some distance should be no issue. It's running them hard for long periods at that age which can effect them later in life. My pups have done 10klm walks on a regular basis since they were 7 or 8 months. No hard running, just gentle walks, with the occasional burst of energy from one or more of the pups along the way.

Walks in the bush are just heaven on a stick fro me and my lot. It's the one thing we all just love.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Well I'm looking forward to taking him on some big hikes over the next few months, I'm sure he will take it all in his stride and do fine and then i'll be getting him ready to come biking with me in the summer!!

Thanks for the replies!


----------

